# Willy's project



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

LQQK! 
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0263.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0262.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0261.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0260.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0259.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0258.jpg

I had this wreck since I was 8 yrs old! I am 43 now. I guess it's time to fix it hey?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

This is going to be interesting to see completed.. nice project if it needs a home......


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice project, indeed, eh!

Oh...coach....YOU can't have it. YOU have a Tjet hammer!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

*colors*

What color do you think will be good I was thinking flat black


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Very nice project, indeed, eh!
> 
> Oh...coach....YOU can't have it. YOU have a Tjet hammer!



No I don't ( rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr) I have a grinder ( zzzzzzzzzzzzzz)


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

coach61 said:


> No I don't ( rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr) I have a grinder ( zzzzzzzzzzzzzz)Dave


 Coach and Joez! You guys need to think bigger. It works best if you pound the grinder into the body with the hammer. I shouldn't have to tell a coupla' wiley veterans like "youse guys" about bodywork 101! :lol: 

Sorry TJR, I digress. Looks like you've got the goo trick well in hand. I'm likin' the blower cover delete. Scuffing off the toothy grill really smooths out the chin, it's a good look. 

The color depends on the era your goin' for. If you dont like the color build another one. Thats my motto.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I am not sure what to do with the front yet. That is the way the car was for 30 yrs. I may cut it open and put screen in it. The head lights need to get filled then put new ones on from box styrene. I am leaning tword the flat black...


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

skin graft! and nose job
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0268.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0269.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0270.jpg


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Good luck...
If you have the time and energy it will come around....
Scott


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

*update photos*

first shot of paint to check body work!
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0276.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0275.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0274.jpg


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looking good TJ..Dupont is making money this week.. I have been at the paint booth like crazy too.. lol...


Dave


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I got lucky I had extra spary can from work. Job done so I kept the leftovers!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very well documented, very impressive. Can't wait to see the finished car.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I need ideas for the headlights and grill. HELP!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

T-Jet Racer said:


> I need ideas for the headlights and grill. HELP!


Well, first off you could always drill out the holes and install some of the old school bulbs or LEDs for actual lights. Or you could keep it smooth and pick up a set of decals that replicate headlights and use a small piece of carbon fiber or mesh screen (maybe one of those screen repair kits from your local ACE hardware store) to replicate the grille (check the scale look first). Or maybe drill/grind out the grille opening and install some small scale screen material, would give you some cooling to keep that pancake running smooth. Just some thoughts. Just keep the pix coming. Thanks! Dave


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I found some headlights from a rolls royce 4 gear. they may be the ticket


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

There ya go! When all else fails dump out the boneyard and shuffle your culls around. 
You just never know what could happen. 

I may actually have a set of Willy's front fenders with the lights intact, if your up for some neuro-surgery! Forgot about them until about two seconds ago. 

Bill


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice work, Wes!

It looks 100% different since the first pics-
You are well on your way to having a very nice custom!

As rr said; Kepp the pics coming! I want to see this baby with some details picked out and some sharp wheels--That will do the trick!

Excellent work to this point! :thumbsup: 

Cheers..


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Nice work, Wes!
> 
> It looks 100% different since the first pics-
> You are well on your way to having a very nice custom!
> ...


I'm confused .. what nice work?? LOL.. it aint me smile.. its Tjet Racer not me. 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Now this will be a sweet custom! Giterdone! :thumbsup: 
Will the headlights be frenched or perched on the fenders?


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

WesJY said:


> I'm confused .. what nice work?? LOL.. it aint me smile.. its Tjet Racer not me.  Wes


 So sorry Wes! I haven't yet ajusted to the clock change! :freak: 
Just think of it as a "pre-kudo" for you next project! :wave: (I know your work-)


I apologize to you to, T-Jet...
You Sir, are doing a bang-up job! :thumbsup:



Cheers..


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Been working all weekend, I hope to have more work done by Wed. stay tuned, and thanks for the kind words...


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Look!
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0277.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0278.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0281.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0278.jpg


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

where can I get the headlight decals? the lights I had are too big


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

T-Jet:

Here's a quick a quick and easy method for headlamps-

Purchase some sticky labels. Use a paper hole-punch and punch a hole in a corner--use the punched centers as the lights. 

Or if this is too thick, use the punched label as a mask (the reason for punching the hole in the corner  ) and spray the lights on with a can or airbrush-

Still too much trouble? 

Purchase some Nascar/sports car interior decals for a larger scale model (Fred Cady makes great ones-) and use the gauge faces (they're white) as the headlights.
You may need a decal solvent to let them snuggle down in a convex circle without pinching or rippling on the edges.

These methods I've tried, and was very pleased with the results.

Keep us on top of this- it's coming right along- :thumbsup: 



Cheers..


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

boss9 said:


> T-Jet:
> 
> Here's a quick a quick and easy method for headlamps-
> 
> ...


hole punch seems a bit large for h.o. do they come in different sizes?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Boss man ... where does one find decal solvent? 
I've heard of this magical potion and would love to see it action


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> Hey Boss man ... where does one find decal solvent?
> I've heard of this magical potion and would love to see it action



ELO will cure what ails ya....lift a decal swab it on and wipe and wash.. leave it on watch the purple paint leave.. how manytimes I gotta tells yas.. *^&T%$%RT


Coach


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice save T-jet! The before and after is pretty dramatic. Old Willy was rougher than a cob.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

coach61 said:


> ELO will cure what ails ya....lift a decal swab it on and wipe and wash.. leave it on watch the purple paint leave.. how manytimes I gotta tells yas.. *^&T%$%RT
> 
> 
> Coach



ELO? what is that?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Easy Lift Off
Comes in a pint tin can (screw cap) from your model RR dealer, eh. Great stuff!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Easy Lift Off
> Comes in a pint tin can (screw cap) from your model RR dealer, eh. Great stuff!



you can even get it in a small glass jar for those less likey to strip em bare lol...


Dave


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

T-Jet:

Yes, the holes are quite large—I was thinking of the larger HO’s like Tyco. I’ve used them on some customs, too.

The decals I’d mentioned have the correct smaller sizes.

A tool you could pick up (at say- Harbor Freight) for relatively little money is a gasket punch.
This is a hollow tube with a sharp blade-like circular end. They come in different sizes, or a kit w/several.

This you could use to punch out headlamps on white decal paper…



videojimmy said:


> Hey Boss man ... where does one find decal solvent?
> 
> I've heard of this magical potion and would love to see it action


Hey there VJ-

Although ELO has been brought up—I’ve never used it-
I rely on a much “cooler” formula called “Solvaset”.

This can be used without fear of hurting any paint-
It really softens up the transfers and makes them confirm to any irregular surface. 
The longer you leave it on- the softer they get.

I will try ELO in the future- maybe as a stripping agent, but I’ve been very happy with Solvaset for over 20 years and will continue to use it.

This is better for me because if I wonder off in a daze, or fall out--when I wake up—no harm has been done.


This happens when you get older-



Cheers..


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

For headlights I've used the heads of pins. Cut off most of the pin and drill holes. slide into the holes with a little glue... nice shiney headlight. Not my idea, saw it on this site used for a falcon I believe, looked so good I had to use it myself.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That may been me. I find it easier to put the pin in whole, then after the CA dries good I cut the excess pin off. If a pinhead is too small for a particular car a nailhead could also work.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

you wouldn't even need to drill a hole, just heat the tip of pin and let it melt through the plastic. I've used this method for a few different applications

For example, if you have an Oscar or a Cobramite, those pins broke off easily, so I took the tip of a Tomy front axel, heated it up and slid it into place. then after it cools, just trim it off to the right length.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I never tried it without a hole, but I make a tiny hole that's not even big enough for the pin eith the tip if my exacto blade.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

pin or a brad sounds like the answer thanks


----------

